# Anybody fishing lately



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Has anybody done any good on the upper coast recently? Might take the kids and debating on beach vs bay.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

It has been good in Surfside when the waves were under 2 feet. There were no seaweed. We were catching reds, black drums, Spanish mackerals, pompanos, and whitings.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

We had a good trip to SLP on Sunday morning. 23" red, 35" red, 50" bull shark, 41" jackfish, 64" blacktip and some good sized whiting.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Has anybody done any good on the upper coast recently? Might take the kids and debating on beach vs bay.


Lots and lots of recent reports on here and the fishing discussion forum. Do not waste my time with the reports thread anymore but you might want to check it out.
Weed is basically gone and lots of reds, large croaker, whiting and some black drum are making their presence felt. Baits of choice seem to be most anything put on the hook: cut bait(mullet, whiting, hot dogs), live finger mullet, shrimp, crab, et. al.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Will probably hit the west end surf tomorrow looking for some reds or late season trout.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Will probably hit the west end surf tomorrow looking for some reds or late season trout.


We slammed the bull reds last night. It was just myself and my just turned 5 year old. At one point we had three rods clicking at once. He is too small to really help but he did catch this red all by himself. He even caught the whiting that caught the fish so he was happy about that.

Surf was rough Saturday Spilled everytime at the 4th sandbar I ran out shark baits ,Sucked. Seas had to be solid 3 foot with barrels not fun. Daytime was slow but night was pretty fun on the late afternoon tide. Also used all of my own handmade leaders and weights this time so that was nice as well.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

SLP was.. ehh.. I didn't have much luck.. lots of bait in the water, and the storm that rolled in yesterday didn't help..


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I went today late afternoon. The water got progressively worse as the tide came in. Very rough and lots of weed at times. Lots of mullet in the water. I did Catch one black tip with a Ramona stuck to his side. I had not seen that before so that was pretty cool. Surf fishing at SS#5.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Had a slow trip, but fun time. Spent more time playing with the kids than fishing. Did soak some finger mullet and cut whiting in hopes of reds but no luck. Fished afternoon, with a small but sandy and rapidly building surf. The hidden slime weed was a problem too, had to really keep the lines elevated or would weed out in 30 min tops.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I am out on Bryan right now. I have a cinder block on the end of my line and it is moving down towards Sargent. New weed is a bummer(started coming in yesterday in the am) and even the surfers are bailing out. Looks good for the middle of the week all the way into the weekend when this wind event(no rain yet) is over.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished Surfside BA 4 yesterday from 11am-3pm (low tide around noon). Caught undersized red and black drum, some whiting, a 3 foot blacktip and a 29" bull red. I tried using fresh whiting for bait, but the only hits I had were on cut mullet chunks. I had something bite/break-off 50lb braid within 10 seconds of hitting my bait (with a 4 ft heavy mono leader)... Guessing it was something toothy, or a good tail-whip.

Very small amounts of fresh weed started showing up right before I left. Water was green from the 3rd bar out. All fish caught just outside the 2nd bar, seems I've been fishing too far out most times... Thanks for that tip Sharkchum!!


----------

